# Removing Stains



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I just stumbled onto a great web page I thought some of you might appreciate (unless you never get dirty).

It's a detailed fabric stain removal guide.
http://www.srfabrics.com/care/stain.htm


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I never get dirty


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You must be made of teflon.


----------

